# Drop of Water



## Chicagophotoshop




----------



## TriniPhototakeoutta

super cool shot.


----------



## EricD

awesome water drop capture!!


----------



## Bee Bee

Love the relections in the top droplets! xxx


----------



## mooimeisie

Very nice.  Water drops are something I hope to try and do this winter.


----------



## xistix

Hello, Nice shot! I try to do something similar, but I have some challenges with light and lens settings. Could you tell what flash and lens you have used? Where the flash was positioned and what speed. What aperture you have used and what ISO speed. I ask these because I always get some blur on some part of the picture. It can be motion blur or shallow DOF depending on the setup I try.

xistix


----------



## Jeffro

Great shot and do tell!!!!


----------



## puzopia

Awesome shot! It makes me want to buy a new camera.


----------



## kundalini

Excellent timing on the shot.

One suggestion would be (assuming you're using a tripod) to drop your elevation slightly to get a bit more level with the water surface.  It will kill the ripple effect, but it's just something to try.  You can get an idea of what I mean if you *click here*.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mimadee

That's awesome! kundalini,  that link is really interesting too.


----------



## xistix

Hello, I have made some water drop photos recently:






My setup was the following: Canon D60, ISO 200, 90-300mm lens with +1 closeup filter, aperture f13, two flashes. The camera was set to manual focus and bulb mode. The trigger and the flashes were controlled by my custom made controller. The speed of the flashes were around 1/10000s. They were both directed to the background. I'm quite satisfied with this shot but it could be even better. I have rather shallow DOF. It can be because of the closeup filter and/or the aperture settings or pure lens. If someone ever shot a crisp clear water drop, I would be really interested in his/her camera and lens settings.

xistix


----------



## dak1b

xistix said:


> Hello, I have made some water drop photos recently:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My setup was the following: Canon D60, ISO 200, 90-300mm lens with +1 closeup filter, aperture f13, two flashes. The camera was set to manual focus and bulb mode. The trigger and the flashes were controlled by my custom made controller. The speed of the flashes were around 1/10000s. They were both directed to the background. I'm quite satisfied with this shot but it could be even better. I have rather shallow DOF. It can be because of the closeup filter and/or the aperture settings or pure lens. If someone ever shot a crisp clear water drop, I would be really interested in his/her camera and lens settings.
> 
> xistix



crystal clear water drop +1:thumbup:


----------



## victor91

I think I got the shot you're talking about. Too bad I can't post anything yet cuz I'm new. T.T


----------



## victor91

Let see... I got to spam a little.


----------



## victor91

I'm so sorry. I just wanna be able to post photos.


----------



## victor91

2 more to go.


----------



## victor91

1 more?


----------



## victor91

Set up on my Canon 60D is as follow:
18-200mm at 107mm F5.6 1/250" ISO 400
The background you see behind the glass is actually the place where you wash your dishes. LOL Because it is made from reflective silver material, I don't need external flash for this shot. I just point my pop-up flash directly onto the subject, my Tamron 18-200mm was Manually Focused at 107mm in the front area of the glass. That is why the water droplets are slightly blurred but I've slightly enhanced the droplets by sharpening the edges of the droplets.


----------



## victor91

If you're asking where the water are dripping from... Correct... It's from the water tap... I just left the water tap on a little, and let the water drips out directly into the glass.


----------



## cgold36

These water droplets are really cool, ( if i do say so my self ) i think i am gonna go experiment now.


----------

